# Dealer or DIY Annual Maintenance



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

It's going on 2 years with my X485 and I am debating whether to pay the $300 or so and have the dealer do the maintenance or buy the home kit plus antifreeze and do it myself. I did the tune up last year no sweat but not particularly thrilled about flushing the cooling system. The tractor has about 80 hours on it with no starting problems. I have not been very happy with the JD Mow and Go program where they bring the trailer to your house and do the maintenance there. I thought they did a better job when they took the tractor to the store and did the maintenance there. What are some of your thoughts pro and con about which way I should go.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

1) If you take the tractor to them, do they store it inside or outside. My place was backed up and my tractor was stored outside... I was pissed because it rained for three days straight of course.

2) When they parked my tractor, I got a rub scratch on the front of it. Obviously I can't show that it was their fault.

3) Based on the cost of what they did, I will get my lazy arss to do it next time. I had them level the deck, sharpen the blades, change the oil and grease it. I think I dropped like $185 for that. Too much... live and learn.

I thought it would be a good idea at the 25 hour mark to have them do it. I did the 5 hour mark and figured that it might be nice to watch them do it with the Mow and Go program. For some reason, my dealer wasn't doing it... "yet". So I dropped it off and let them do it. My main intent was to watch and learn from the pro's. Since I dropped it off, the only thing I learned how to do was to give them money. I talked a little with the guy who did the work, but they don't have much to say for the level of work that they did... yes, leveled it, sharpened the blades, yada, yada, yada.

I guess if you are busy and don't have the time. Or not in the mood to do it, etc. Have them do it.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Seems pretty steep for something you can do yourself and is probably covered in your owners manual. I plan on doing mine myself, but I realize some people don't want the hassle.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

The only good thing about them doing it is they dispose of any old antifreeze and oil ect. Other than that you could do a better job I am sure. 

I took my Bronco to the dealership one time to have the serpentine belt changed, and for $12 extra they said they would detail it for us. So we said OK go ahead we will be back after lunch. When we got back to pick it up the rear view mirror was not mounted to the windshield anymore. They said it was not their responsibility to fix it. My wife had had the windshield changed a month or so before and used another brand than Ford used. I asked to see the service manager and same story, so I tried the owner and again same story. I had to take it to the window place myself even though it was their fault!!! The moral of the story is if you trust the dealer to do good work, it is less mess for you. This time of year at any dealership is bound to be busy so you may not get the quality of service you would like. Good luck!
:cheers:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeereBob _
> *It's going on 2 years with my X485 and I am debating whether to pay the $300 or so and have the dealer do the maintenance or buy the home kit plus antifreeze and do it myself. I did the tune up last year no sweat but not particularly thrilled about flushing the cooling system. The tractor has about 80 hours on it with no starting problems. I have not been very happy with the JD Mow and Go program where they bring the trailer to your house and do the maintenance there. I thought they did a better job when they took the tractor to the store and did the maintenance there. What are some of your thoughts pro and con about which way I should go. *


I suggest you do the maintenance yourself. You will have the satisfaction of knowing it was done right and by someone who truly gives a sh!t about your machine. The tasks are pretty straight forward and not very difficult. I would hardly think your anti-freeze is even broken in yet at 80 hours. I would suggest buying some anti-freeze ph test strips and if you anti-freeze tests out OK; leave it alone. (at 80 hours, I doubt it will test bad) Buy your oil, fluids, and filters at the Deere dealer and the tasks should be covered in your owners manual. I did the 50 hour break in service on my 4410 and it was not bad at all. I do all the maintenance I possibly can on my tractor and am VERY picky as to who touches it. That X485 is a real nice machine and I would be the same way about it if it were mine. I say go for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Y'all 
You guys convinced my not to part with the $300 but a question for you Chief. What are the antifreeze test strips you mentioned? Never heard of them before, only the thing that measures the glycol-water density to see how cold you are protected.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeereBob _
> *Thanks Y'all
> You guys convinced my not to part with the $300 but a question for you Chief. What are the antifreeze test strips you mentioned? Never heard of them before, only the thing that measures the glycol-water density to see how cold you are protected. *


Here is some great info. on test strips. Fleetguard is owned by Cummins and they use Fleetguard filters and products in their engines. Very good components! You can buy these at any Cummins dealer. 

Coolant Testing Products


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I forgot to mention that if you do change the antifreeze you MUST use a coolant rated for use in diesel engines. There IS a difference between it and typical automotive antifreeze.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I do all my own. But right now my problem or should I say headache is the local John Deere dealer once again. I went there to get a filter and such for my hydraulics and the transmission as I hit the 50 hour mark. I tried one time earlier to pick these items up so I would have them on hand when thr 50 hours rolled around. Both time same reply.."We do not sell those items to DIY types" as there is a potential to get leaks or screw up the system. If you want them changed you need to bring the machine in to us and we can take care of it, besides we rarely chanmge those filters anyhow even at 50 hours as it always leads to problems!..........duh!

Last time I went in I had the part numbers and even that did not work. Guess tomorrow when I go to Birmingham again I will see if I can find a JD dealer up there that wants to sell some parts and not mandtory labor.

Just how hard can changing these filters be, they give directions in the owners manuala. If it was that big a deal it would not be in there. Then again I can see all the babbling idiots thats in this area I live in and can possibly see their point about screwing things up, but then that really pisses me off because they are lumping me with that bunch of morons............

I think as of today I am makaing myself a promise. I will never set foot, call or refer to the Montgomery, AL, JD dealership as long as I live, for any reason, I will do without and cut my grass with a swiss army knife before I lower my standards and buy anything from them again even if they are the sole source of what I need.!


Actually if your capable, doing it yourself is the best way. IMHO its best to not have to rely on anyone to do anything for you, or to have to be at a dealerships mercy.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

chipmaker, if you would like to order your filters and part on the phone. I can put you in touch with my buddy Ricky at Hutson Ag. They are one of the largest John Deere dealers in my area. Tell Ricky that Randy from Tractor Forum sent you.

There number is 1-800-726-7172 ask for Ricky in parts. They will be more than happy to offer any advice or suggestions to help you complete your service as well. I order all of my parts from Ricky and he sends them to me UPS. Works great! My guess is that Ricky can beat your dealer's prices to boot!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *"We do not sell those items to DIY types" as there is a potential to get leaks or screw up the system. If you want them changed you need to bring the machine in to us and we can take care of it, besides we rarely chanmge those filters anyhow even at 50 hours as it always leads to problems! *


That is a new marketing ploy I have not heard about. Talk about promoting the service department.....They must think you are real thick! Sorry you have to deal with that, how far are they away from you? Sounds like Chief might have a good deal for you though!!!! 

Good luck!:cheers:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Can't you buy them online at the JD site?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tisenberg _
> *Can't you buy them online at the JD site? *


Ricky usually gives me a 10% to 15% discount off of the JDparts website. Sometimes I go and pick up the parts myself if I purchase enough to justify the one way hour and a half drive.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Its not that I am having a problem getting what I want, at other dealers anyhow, its just this inept assinine money hungry butthole that has the dealership here in the local town. There are other dealers around, but I did not feel like having to drive 5o or more miles when this dude is only about 10 minutes away........This is the same dealership that gave me a bunch of static and headaches when I went looking for a new JD last fall. They say one thing on the phone and tell you something different when you get there. They had told me they had a demo GT something or other with 30 some hours onj it, and the balance of the factory warranty. I get there and it had 100 some hours on it and no warranty left, and then thry tried to swing me into buying a Husky as they did not have the first decent sized L & G tractor in the place, but they were hell bend on selling me something. Thats when I went home and called the dealer in another area about 60 plus miles away and asked what exactly he had in stock, and what was his best price...............he told me and I said when can it be delivered and it was at my place within an hour and a half. This dealership has even called me numerous times to check up on the tractor and see how it was working for me and to remind me I had a time frame if I wanted to return or exchange it, as they wanted to make sure it would fit my needs. 

Since I have to go by or at least close to that town on my way to Birmingham tomorrow I will swing by and pickup the filters if they have em in stock. They also mail order and their prices are somewhat lower than the local assholes prices are.

I just found out a short time ago that this local dealer is fixing to buy the other tractor dealership out, which handles bobcats, landpride, Kubota and IH /Case and some other imports like Kioti and Mahindra, and that he is working on the Ford dealership to sell to him as well. He also has dealerships in most of the local areas around here and had approached the place I bought my GX 335 at, and that they may consider selling out to him, so I got to move on getting my filters and hope the good dealer does not sell to this clown.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*My Dealer*

I had a hose blow on my back-hoe at a job site. Called the dealer I bought my 4600 off of. He determined witch hose I needed over the phone, then drove it out to me. He even hung around until I had installed the hose to make sure I did not have any further problems. Glad I had a gallon of Hy-Gard in the belly box on my dump truck.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Slip
How much you have to give for a gal of Hy Gard......When I initially went to my local Ahole dealer for the filters awhile back i bought a gal of HyGard, knowing I would need it when I changed the filters, then got the run around bout filters, but still picked up the HyGard, it ran me close to $25.00 for a gal container counting tax etc. IIRC it was somewhere around $23 or so bucks a gal. I was unsure what exactly it was and if there was a ready sub so I went and paid for it, besides I needed a tiny amount to top off my power steering / deck lift resivoir.

Then I got home and did some research, and found there are a ton of subs for this stuff. Heck I could have had a 5 gal pail of Fords equivelant fluid for that price or even some Mobil or Chevron fluid........


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Chipmaker, that is outrageous for a gallon! Ricky priced me a 55 gallon drum of Hyguard for about $238 that comes to about $4.33 a gallon. I bought the cases of one gallon jugs and they came to $7.28 a jug. You should take the oil back and get a refund and tell him to stick them up his ass! That is highway robbery!!!!:doubledev #[email protected]$: :argh: You should complain to John Deere about his clown. Don't ever go back there again. Just deal with the guy who took care of you and you bought the tractor from. Even with UPS shipping, he is by FAR cheaper than that price gouching asshole. Sorry to hear that this idiot is jerking you around like this! :tellyou: :fineprint :dazed:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*chipmaker*

I buy it in the 5 gallon pail and I paid $28.50 . Same thing for oil, I then transfer to gallon containers for convenience.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

My vote is do it yourself. No one can do it better than someone who cares because it is their own machine. I wish maintenance guys thought that way, but they don't usually. When they do, it is a very good thing.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Hey Slip
> How much you have to give for a gal of Hy Gard......When I initially went to my local Ahole dealer for the filters awhile back i bought a gal of HyGard, knowing I would need it when I changed the filters, then got the run around bout filters, but still picked up the HyGard, it ran me close to $25.00 for a gal container counting tax etc. IIRC it was somewhere around $23 or so bucks a gal. I was unsure what exactly it was and if there was a ready sub so I went and paid for it, besides I needed a tiny amount to top off my power steering / deck lift resivoir.
> 
> Then I got home and did some research, and found there are a ton of subs for this stuff. Heck I could have had a 5 gal pail of Fords equivelant fluid for that price or even some Mobil or Chevron fluid........ *


I had to add a little hyd. fluid when I first started using my 2210. Went to my dealer, and he grabbed a gallon of HyGard and handed it to me. I asked how much, and he said don't worry about it.

Now while I did not expect that nor do I think a dealer is expected to do that, I think your dealer needs his a** kicked.


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Your dealer sucks. I would do more than kick his A**. I would throw him through a window. Outrages service and prices. It sounds like this guy ricky is not only very trusting but he has cheaper prices than JD.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Terminator20 _
> *Your dealer sucks. I would do more than kick his A**. I would throw him through a window. Outrages service and prices. It sounds like this guy ricky is not only very trusting but he has cheaper prices than JD. *


Ricky is good folks! If it can be gotten, he can get it and sell it to you at a great price. I buy all of my parts, filters, oils, etc. through Ricky. Very professional and loves to work with the customer. :thumbsup: 

Chipmaker, I broke a control rod on my F525 today and called Ricky to get some replacements on the way. He told me you called. Hope you had a positive experience with Ricky and Hutson Ag. 

For any of the rest of you guys, I talked to Ricky and he will do his best to beat any of the prices you pay for you Deere needs but with shipping it may not always be the case. As I see it, I have to drive for almost an hour to get to the nearest dealer and get a good hosing with his prices so it all shakes out in the wash buying from Ricky even with shipping costs. For really large and bulky items, I make the 90 minute drive and pick it up from him. 

If you do decide to order from Ricky at Hutson Ag, make sure you tell him that Randy sent you from Tractor Forum and you are a Tractor Forum member.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep, I called the dealer I bought my machine from and he did not stock the one filter, but could order it for me, so I called Ricky and inquired. They did not carry it either, but they had some at their Clarksburg location, so I placed an order for both filters. I asked about a price on blades for my 54C deck........hmmmmmm only $12.00 per blade, not $60.00 per set of three like the local dealers says they come........I had bent a blade when I snagged a root under some tall grass, so I had one perhaps two blades bent on a machine that had less than 5 hours on it when I first got it, and since it happened on a Sunday morning, I went and bought a set of 3 blades that fit a Saber IIRC. They fit, they worked, only cost $38.00 but they were nly half as thick and a lot less meat on them as comared to JD OEM types, so I left them on and used them for all my vac chores as well. The entire cutting edge is gone and basically they are scrap now, but I already picked up a "high dollar" set at this asshole dealer at a later date, now it seems I could have probably gotten two full sets for abaout the same price. 

I have no problem ordering online for what I need. If I find a place that treats m right and fair, I'll continue to use them. Besides most stuff comes out cheaper even with shipping costs than paying the 11% sales tax here. As in the case of my two filters, I bet they do not weight 2 pounds including packaging and shipping container, so even at $10 shipping (I don;t really know what the shipping costs are, just using it as an example) and the 4 or 5 bucks lower in price than JD advertised online price) I already saved the cost of shipping, and still no tax to pay......

Just picked up a 5 gal. pail of Fords equivalent to HyGard. Even at the Ford Dealers price it only came to $24.00 plus tax......... Still have about 3 or 4 hours till the initial change is due, so I have lots of leeway and may have those filters this week yet. If not, next week is fine and a little run over on time is not a major factor IMHO.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad to hear Ricky took care of you and got you what you wanted. 

Maybe I should post a sticky about Ricky for Deere parts in the CUT Hut? I mentioned a long while back that Ricky would give a discount price to any Tractor Forum members. At least I thought I did.............CRS is a cruel disease!


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Is ricky just a JD dealer, or does he also deal with all brands of parts?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Terminator20 _
> *Is ricky just a JD dealer, or does he also deal with all brands of parts? *


Ricky works the part department at Hutson Ag Inc. They are primarily a John Deere dealer but handle many different lines of equipment.  I would suggest giving Ricky a call and ask him if he can get you what you want. They frequently cross reference parts for customers.


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Cool. I just might do that. Whenever I need parts I will tell him that randy sent me and that I am a tractorforum member. Right now I don't have a need for parts because I take very good care of my equipment. Oh, here is a trick for mowers to make your tractors last longer. #1 store inside not outside. #2 allways keep it maintained. #3 do not mow grass that is over 5 inches unless you have the deck up. #4 do not mow at your fastess speed, doing so will vibrate and shake things lose and even break them.


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Went to my JD dealer this morning and pick up home maintenance kits for both the X485 and my JX75 mower. Best news was I got the 20% discount coupon off the JD site and saved close to $18 on the two kits. They also had coolent test strips so I am all set to do my own maintenance thanks to Chief and others for their advice.


----------

